# 미안한데요, 사돈총각.



## 82riceballs

미안한데요, 사돈총각. (from KBS)

Is 총각 here used like, "Mr."??
If so, is it only old people who call young people 총각?


----------



## Kross

Usually some middle-aged women tend to call unmarried young men 총각 probably at the age of  25 to 35.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see, thank you! I guess I cannot use it then


----------

